# Professor Layton



## Aradai (Nov 17, 2014)

I *LOVE* this series! Professor Layton is a brilliant puzzle game. It stars Professor Layton, his apprentice, Luke Triton, and his assistant, Emmy Altava. Together, they solve mysteries and solve puzzles as well. This game tests your mind with brain teasers and puzzles, and it really toys with your emotions with its intricately-woven stories. 

So, what do you like about Professor Layton? What's your favorite game? Who's your favorite character?
I honestly love Miracle Mask. I adore the story, the characters and the music! It, um...made me cry at the end....
So, what do you like about the series?​


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 17, 2014)

I absolutely *LOVE* this series! I have every single game, and I really can't pick a favorite. Unwound Future made me cry a lot if I'm being honest. And while it's not entirely a Professor Layton game, I'm still enjoying Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright. 
But this series holds a special place in my heart because I adore the storylines, characters, art, everything about it! If I had to pick a favorite character, I would say the Professor because I'd like to be a intelligent bad-ass with impeccable manners, hahaha.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 18, 2014)

*So, what do you like about Professor Layton? * 
PUZZLES OF COURSE LUKE. Well not just thoughts, but the story obviously and the soundtrack. I think overall as a series Professor Layton is one of my top three favorites soundtrack wise. I mean honestly, they just get better with each game it seems.






*What's your favorite game?*
I cried for way to long after beating Unwound Future, merely because how things wrapped up with that game. The soundtrack was amazing, the story was great, and puzzles challenging. But honestly even though myself and Layton saw that ending coming a mile away, I wasn't prepared for it.  

*Who's your favorite character?*
Layton of course!


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 18, 2014)

I *LOVE* this series as well lol. It was one of my first DS games. I started with Curious Village and fell in love with everything; the story, the characters (even side characters), the _beautiful_ music, the artwork, the frustrating puzzles, etc. the game is so full of charms and I'm _so so glad_ I got to play it. I also love the mini games, the uniqueness in each character (personality and design wise), and how the environment of the game felt like reading a story book. 

My favorite in the series would be Unwound Future, as it has the most touching story. As for character, I have to say Luke cause he's so cute lol, but Layton is right behind him as I like him as much as I like Luke


----------



## Murray (Nov 18, 2014)

I love everything about the Layton games, the beautiful artwork, amazing sound track and loveable characters. I especially love how the puzzles with the cute, funny, and memorable random people you meet link together with the interesting story. My favourite game is probably miracle mask, although Azran legacy had an epic story to wind it up. My favourite character is definitely Emmy, she is just so awesome.



Spoiler: Plot SPOILER for Azran Legacy






Spoiler: Huge Azran Legacy Spoiler



So you must know how emotional Azran Legacy was for me!


----------



## Radda (Nov 18, 2014)

Luke is sooo cute and Belle from Unwound Future.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 19, 2014)

Tom said:


> ----


hhhhhh that's my favorite song omg

I'm loving these responses, guys! I'm watching Eternal Diva right now because of nostalgia


----------



## Bcat (Nov 20, 2014)

Heck yes! these are some of my favorite games ever! I love the characters of Layton and Luke, they're so much fun to watch. The artwork is lovely and the soundtrack always is excellent, and of course I love the puzzles. hmmmm favorite game? That's too difficult! I love them all in their own unique way! It's a real shame there won't be any more.


----------



## Explosivo25 (Nov 22, 2014)

What Do I Like?:

It's honestly hard to say what I like best about the games. The music and the art style are both gorgeous. The storyline is amazing, I love the puzzles (mostly), and the characters are lots of fun. I'm just in love with everything. 

Favorite Game?:

My favorite game is probably the Diabolical Box. I think it was the best in terms of art and music, and DAT ENDING. I also have loads of happy memories about staying up way too late because I wanted to keep playing. It's also what led me to my current town name. 

Favorite Characters?:

Layton is my favorite character, hands down. He's just this great combo of gentleman and badass. Other characters I love are Luke (even though he's an annoying little turd and I call him out for it frequently, I can't help but love him), Emmy, Inspector Chelmey AND Inspector Grosky (Grosky or Grotsky?), Sammy Thunder, Don Paolo, Descole, and Claire.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 23, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> hhhhhh that's my favorite song omg
> 
> I'm loving these responses, guys! I'm watching Eternal Diva right now because of nostalgia



What a lovely movie. <3 I loved how it kept kinda close to the games, including puzzles and the music.


----------



## matt (Nov 23, 2014)

The games are absolutely beautiful. I'm replaying lost future unwound future at the moment


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 24, 2014)

I've only played one, the Last Specter and I freaking loved it. I definitely want the next game in the line, Miracle Mask. I spent hours on that game and with friends. It was a lot of fun, and with dumb moments but so rewarding.


----------



## Pearls (Nov 29, 2014)

These games are amazing. It's one one my favourite series, next to Phoenix Wright. 
I'm currently completing my new copy of Curious Village and I'm almost at the end. My favourite game was definitely the Azran Legacy c: The Miracle Mask was good too c:


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 30, 2014)

Can we all agree that the music in these games are absolutely delightful?

Yes? Ok.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 2, 2014)

The only one ive played is Curious Village but I loved it soo much I wanted more more more. It was my friends game though ):


----------



## TaskBarR (Dec 5, 2014)

Unwound Future is my favorite by far!


----------

